# IRL identification?



## Mokibi (Aug 22, 2008)

Nya...

I was thinking... What if we made up some way of spotting other furs IRL? Something simple that we could wear, maybe? It'd need to be not obvious that it means that you're a furry though... We don't want any uncomfortable situations IRL (4chan, anyone?). I think it'd be kinda cool, because we'd be able to find other furs, maybe start new friendships.

Just an idea, what do you guys think?


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> Nya...
> 
> I was thinking... What if we made up some way of spotting other furs IRL? Something simple that we could wear, maybe? It'd need to be not obvious that it means that you're a furry though... We don't want any uncomfortable situations IRL (4chan, anyone?). I think it'd be kinda cool, because we'd be able to find other furs, maybe start new friendships.
> 
> Just an idea, what do you guys think?



Colour coded shirts, funky hats, etc etc? OR you could even go the whole nine yards and make code-phrases EG. Do you have a cigraette? Only if you have a light.

Some bad arse planning needed, but if you it makes finding the right person easier


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 22, 2008)

That would be creepy.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 22, 2008)

lol i think its a bit silly. You can't keep a secret in an entire community. Non furries would eventually pick up on it


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 22, 2008)

It could atleast last a while before it gets around... I was thinking something inconspicuous like a marking on the hand or something...

I dunno. I'm just really curious to meet another fur IRL because I don't know any. D:


----------



## xiath (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been wondering the same thing recently, but I have not come up with anything...  The closest thing I do is wear my dog collar with dogbone tag to the mall.  But that is less the subtle to say the least.  I haven't run into anyone who know what a furry is (or at least, no one has approached me), but the looks on peoples faces is priceless.  

I don't know, maybe some sort of paw print that to normal people would just be a paw print, but would somehow be different from just a plain old paw print by having a symbol or something.  I don't know, just a thought


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 22, 2008)

*Deletes post he just made*
I like the mark on the hand idea..


----------



## Marodi (Aug 22, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> It could atleast last a while before it gets around... I was thinking something inconspicuous like a marking on the hand or something...
> 
> I dunno. I'm just really curious to meet another fur IRL because I don't know any. D:


Your best bet to meet other furrs is the internet. Find them on here by making a thread, then chat to them, then when u gain their trust...meet them ^^


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

xiath said:


> I have been wondering the same thing recently, but I have not come up with anything...  The closest thing I do is wear my dog collar with dogbone tag to the mall.  But that is less the subtle to say the least.  I haven't run into anyone who know what a furry is (or at least, no one has approached me), but the looks on peoples faces is priceless.
> 
> I don't know, maybe some sort of paw print that to normal people would just be a paw print, but would somehow be different from just a plain old paw print by having a symbol or something.  I don't know, just a thought



The best thing is something inconscious, but still remaining blantly obivous to the ones who are on the 'inside'

Problem is, it's *very* hard to pull off. If success at all costs is what you're looking for though, you could always try a fursuit or something pop-up that. 

You might try the phone and instructions apporach. you use your phones to ring each other and guide each other to the where you are.


----------



## Leukos (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mind that, I would like to meet other furries so I can have a different opinion than the one general populace has shoved down my throat


----------



## Marodi (Aug 22, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> That would be creepy.


I agree.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 22, 2008)

FeatherTalon said:


> The best thing is something inconscious, but still remaining blantly obivous to the ones who are on the 'inside'
> 
> Problem is, it's *very* hard to pull off. If success at all costs is what you're looking for though, you could always try a fursuit or something pop-up that.
> 
> You might try the phone and instructions apporach. you use your phones to ring each other and guide each other to the where you are.





Marodi said:


> Your best bet to meet other furrs is the internet. Find them on here by making a thread, then chat to them, then when u gain their trust...meet them ^^



Well, I was thinking this 'cuz I don't want to go searching and searching over the nets for someone I might know. If there was some sort of ID no planning would be required.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

*shrug*  I've never had any trouble meeting furries, even before I knew what one was.  >_>  I wear a dog collar, and have had multiple others directly approach me about it and ask me if I was a furry.  I always kind of figured there was some kind of furdar that I never got endowed with.  But then, I've come to the conclusion my experiences are the exception rather than the rule.  XD


----------



## Leukos (Aug 22, 2008)

I get it, it wuld make it easier to find someone, but internet does seem easier...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 22, 2008)

Black leather money clip in back pocket, embroidered with a paw print?


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd suggest Invisible Pink Unicorn, but it's already taken for a good purpose.


----------



## Leukos (Aug 22, 2008)

too noticeble by the pruchases, the peopl you buy it from would get the hint soone or later...


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Black leather money clip in back pocket, embroidered with a paw print?



Hi five! Brilliant idea! *hi fives*


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 22, 2008)

Leukos said:


> too noticeble by the pruchases, the peopl you buy it from would get the hint soone or later...


Simple solution... have a furry make it and sell it to other furs via post.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 22, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Your best bet to meet other furrs is the internet. Find them on here by making a thread, then chat to them, then when u gain their trust...meet them ^^



And then you can kill them and make things out of their bones :] .

As for the OP just go on furry forums and ask if anyone lives in your area, although you'd probably just get some disgusting, basement dwelling babyfur that will put you off meeting other furries forever, or a serial killer, you never know on the internet  . Anyway best of luck to you :] .


----------



## Telnac (Aug 22, 2008)

Many furries are mostly in the closet (myself included) so for meeting other furries, your choices are pretty much conventions or via the Internet.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 22, 2008)

I think that the second something like that happens, Furry would stop becoming a community and would become a cult.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 22, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Black leather money clip in back pocket, embroidered with a paw print?



But then you'd be looking at people's asses all the time, and if they happen to catch you I don't think telling them you were checking to see if they were a furry would defuse the situation.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 22, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Black leather money clip in back pocket, embroidered with a paw print?



I like that... But, it'd be really hard to spot... And kinda awkward to scan everyone's rear in a crowd. >,<

I was thinking maybe a ribbon tied on the finger with a paw on it? And maybe associate a hand signal with it...


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> But then you'd be looking at people's asses all the time, and if they happen to catch you I don't think telling them you were checking to see if they were a furry would defuse the situation.



HAHAHA!!! Yea, and I like life.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 22, 2008)

IV GOT IT. 
wear a button, any button, but put a small piece of fake fur pined under it so the fur sticks out from under the button visibly ...but nice and small.
=^..^=


----------



## Leukos (Aug 23, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 23, 2008)

Attatch a pin that says "I'm a fur" to your ass.  If they're a fur, that's there they'll be staring at anyway and then they know you're a fur.  If anyone else notices and makes a scene, yell about how they're perverted because they were staring at your ass in public.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> IV GOT IT.
> wear a button, any button, but put a small piece of fake fur pined under it so the fur sticks out from under the button visibly ...but nice and small.
> =^..^=


Maybe...


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> And then you can kill them and make things out of their bones :] .
> 
> As for the OP just go on furry forums and ask if anyone lives in your area, although you'd probably just get some disgusting, basement dwelling babyfur that will put you off meeting other furries forever, or a serial killer, you never know on the internet  . Anyway best of luck to you :] .


lol i've met plenty of people from the internet. I do a very underground sport called tricking. (if you dont know what it is, its like martial arts + gymnastics, here's a short clip of me doing it 

)
Since so little people do it, i had to go on the net and find people that did it in my city. I found some, and now many of them are very good friends of mine ^^


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

> Maybe...


ok lets hear why not (from everyone)


----------



## Monak (Aug 23, 2008)

our own GPS system and network with a dot for everyone


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Marodi said:


> lol i've met plenty of people from the internet. I do a very underground sport called tricking. (if you dont know what it is, its like martial arts + gymnastics, here's a short clip of me doing it
> 
> )
> Since so little people do it, i had to go on the net and find people that did it in my city. I found some, and now many of them are very good friends of mine ^^



Hehe. You look kinda silly. :3

Anyway I thought of something. If we did this there'd be a lesser chance of being set up by an unsavory character...


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Monak said:


> our own GPS system and network with a dot for everyone


Like... everyone gets a injected into them plus the system? Sounds mighty expensive.. and slightly conspicuous.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> Hehe. You look kinda silly. :3
> 
> Anyway I thought of something. If we did this there'd be a lesser chance of being set up by an unsavory character...


lol yeah ^^ ...so whats your idea?


----------



## Monak (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Like... everyone gets a injected into them plus the system? Sounds mighty expensive.. and slightly conspicuous.



No more like GPS units that only track other furs GPS units , almost like that stupid thing they do with Boost mobile.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

GPS?? ...im sorry bit thats silly.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Marodi said:


> lol yeah ^^ ...so whats your idea?


I kinda like my ribbon idea. You got any good thoughts to add?


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm.. I just realized a hitch in this.. we're not the only fur forum, and there's an estimated 100,000 furries out there. How, exactly, are we to get the message across to everyone if we get something good anyway?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

yes, a bit of fake fur fuz under a button. because you can choose any button and it not be out of your normal attire


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

I think itd be cool to have a paw logo. Someone could make a paw logo, and then ppl could think of their own creative way to make it noticed on themselves. At the same time i think that's kinda creepy lol...makes it seem like a cult!


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Hmm.. I just realized a hitch in this.. we're not the only fur forum, and there's an estimated 100,000 furries out there. How, exactly, are we to get the message across to everyone if we get something good anyway?


Maybe come up with a copy paste, asking people to post it on other sites they visit?


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Perhaps.. but still.. everyone..


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Hmm.. I just realized a hitch in this.. we're not the only fur forum, and there's an estimated 100,000 furries out there. How, exactly, are we to get the message across to everyone if we get something good anyway?


Lol its pretty easy to spread things over the net


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Lol its pretty easy to spread things over the net


Yep! Gotta love the internet!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

ok so, maybe after this tread is "done" we take the top ideas and make a new pole thread  to decide which one we will implement.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 23, 2008)

**Waves hand** What about wearing a jingle-bell somewhere on your person? Visual and audio clues =3 Plus, it's sort of cat-ish. And it's not something that's soooo common that non-furries would wear a lot. Like pawprints or something (Maybe they're just animals lovers?)

I wear a jingle bell I ripped off a Christmas stocking tied around my neck with a cheap green ribbon. Very cost affective for those with a slim wallet =3

And, it'd be cool to have some sort of codeword, too. (LOL I just thought of a super lame one! "What time is it?" "FUR o'clock" **shot**)

Honestly, I like this idea. It's reaching out to others with similar interests, but not bugging the hell out of people by screaming "HEY EVERYBODY LOOK! I"M A FURRY!!!"


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Waves hand** What about wearing a jingle-bell somewhere on your person? Visual and audio clues =3 Plus, it's sort of cat-ish. And it's not something that's soooo common that non-furries would wear a lot. Like pawprints or something (Maybe they're just animals lovers?)
> 
> I wear a jingle bell I ripped off a Christmas stocking tied around my neck with a cheap green ribbon. Very cost affective for those with a slim wallet =3
> 
> ...



Awww  , couldn't a bell be kind of irritating to others around you though?


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 23, 2008)

I think there was a similar topic I was linked to not long ago, can't remember where at all, but they came up with a symbol called a Phipaw/Pawphi which could be used to identify people. (http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Special:Search?search=pawphi). I've got the normal phi symbol constantly drawn on myself on the off chance it's reckognised 
Can be a subtle sign potentially.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

I kinda like the bell idea, myself.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd prefer wearing a ribbon, or a string of sorts worn around the wrist, much like how emos have wristbands.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww  , couldn't a bell be kind of irritating to others around you though?



Actually, it doesn't jingle unless I bounce around. So it's pretty silent with normal activities. 

Plus, even when it does jingle, it's noticeable, but discreet. Sorta like how I can find Nirnroots by ear on Oblivion XDDD You'll detect it if you're listening, but it's not obtrusive.

I think the cheap crappy ones help with discretion. Actual MUSICAL jingle bells though.. the ones used in orchestras? That's a different story! =D


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll play around with some ribbons and make up something that works well. Maybe incorporate a bell.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

simple self branding 
easy, washes off. visible.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> simple self branding
> easy, washes off. visible.



Something like this is actually a pretty good idea, cheap, easy, and discrete.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> simple self branding
> easy, washes off. visible.



Good idea! One problem - I can't draw.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

lol yeah im for the paw idea. (IT WAS MY IDEA! ) Plus i couldnt ever wear bells lol


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeh, the paw works well, I'm just afraid it'll be picked up too fast.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

Marodi, im not trying to say it was my idea, i was trying illustrate the simplicity and ease


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> Marodi, im not trying to say it was my idea, i was trying illustrate the simplicity and ease


 lol yeah i know ^^


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

My attempt at that idea....





As you can see, I somewhat fail at it, but I reckon I could get better with it. Either way, you can make it out, so I'd be totally up for that idea! =3


----------



## Monak (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My attempt at that idea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason Furry death camps come to mind.............. that or getting mistaken for russian mobsters and getting shot.


----------



## Skie (Aug 23, 2008)

I usually where furry t-shirts that only other furries would pick up and I have a Furry is Life Pin on my backpack.



xiath said:


> I don't know, maybe some sort of paw print that to normal people would just be a paw print, but would somehow be different from just a plain old paw print by having a symbol or something.  I don't know, just a thought



A paw print is a problem due to the bears community. Unless its unique enough, maybe like the phipaw. 
Correct Link: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/PhiPaw


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My attempt at that idea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gots an extra toe in there.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> You gots an extra toe in there.


Yeah, realized that when I looked at the other one. I tried it again with four and was successful. XD


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 23, 2008)

I dunno, I kinda liked the "Phipaw" Idea: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/PhiPaw


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Only thing I don't like about the Phipaw is that it has to be on something you wear.


----------



## X (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My attempt at that idea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how about on the palm of your hand instead?


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Only thing I don't like about the Phipaw is that it has to be on something you wear.



as opposed to what?


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the idea of a paw mark somewhere conspicuous on the body [but not the ass as discussed in this thread xD] I particularly love the PhiPaw design, with the Phi symbol standing for "F", for furry-- the article also details how the paw-print could be turned into the print of your fursona.

As for the use of it, it could just be up to each individual. Some could wear it as a pin on their clothing, or a mark printed on a shirt, others could turn it into jewelry, while others could even tattoo it onto them.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm whats the point?


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 23, 2008)

I usually wear a Eurofurence T-shirt and always wear my collar outside.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool...
What would happen if i put a sheet with the PhiPaw on it on the school black board... ^^
Nice ^^


----------



## xiath (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the phipaw idea, we should make buttons or pins now!  hmm... Maybe I could make leather key chains or something that is the shape of a paw and put a phi symbol in it.  Oh, and on leather collars that I am planing on making too.  Or even bracelets.  *mind is going a mile a minute and may explode*


----------



## Leukos (Aug 23, 2008)

soundds good to me


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the word furry inked in a dead language on my hand, as well as a phi-paw.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 23, 2008)

I won't ink it... i will never ink anything on my skin. But i can make nice pics with some school utilitys, which look slightly like inks ^^ And THAT i will make...

But i guess noone in my school will notice it -.-


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

ink it. i draw in pen ink on my hand almost every day...it washes off in about 2 or 3 days. no harm. really


----------



## Prophesy (Aug 23, 2008)

I wear a bell on my necklace, right next to my locket. I want to get a collar one day. It's probably easy to tell I'm a furry - I jingle when I move.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2008)

ok, i think our hang up is,
different strokes for different folks.
lets get it down to 3 or 4 different id forms.
the possibility's seem to be;

1. drawing a paw on the hand (or equivalent)
2. wearing a bell
3. a ribbon or string of some sort
4. something else?

if we keep it down to a small number like this, why not use all?
it now seems silly that we ALL would agree on ONE


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 23, 2008)

There have been a lot of threads like this one. I don't know if it's been brought up yet or not, but you could try the Phi Paw.







Combines the symbol for Phi with a paw print so that it's not gratuitously furry and gives you away easily, but it's also unmistakable as a mark of the fandom for those who know it. It's pretty widely accepted as the furry symbol, I'm surprised that you hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> ok, i think our hang up is,
> different strokes for different folks.
> lets get it down to 3 or 4 different id forms.
> the possibility's seem to be;
> ...


5. Wears a tail in public.
(I personally think this is a big indicator from past experience with other furries)
6. Wears a fursuit in public.
(See Above)


----------



## Marodi (Aug 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There have been a lot of threads like this one. I don't know if it's been brought up yet or not, but you could try the Phi Paw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks wikid


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> 5. Wears a tail in public.
> (I personally think this is a big indicator from past experience with other furries)
> 6. Wears a fursuit in public.
> (See Above)



Alternatively, you could become an hero. Everyone would know you were a furry, then.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 24, 2008)

I used to draw phipaws on my notebooks. Now, I've decided there's not much point in trying to find other furries irl. I'd rather not have random people coming up to me expecting me to love them just because we both like animal people... I'm okay with keeping this confined to the internet. Kimmerset is an exception.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Other than a collar showing you're a furry or punk, I like that PhiPaw idea. Similar to what the article says, it could be a patch on someone's clothing or backpack/whatever-they-bring-to-carry-their-stuff.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Marodi said:


> lol i've met plenty of people from the internet. I do a very underground sport called tricking. (if you dont know what it is, its like martial arts + gymnastics, here's a short clip of me doing it
> 
> )
> Since so little people do it, i had to go on the net and find people that did it in my city. I found some, and now many of them are very good friends of mine ^^


ooo, Gotta love someone who dedicates enough time to do something like that ^_^

Always loved watching something like that, I'd love to be able to do something like that but am currently WAY to fat to try =P I'd kill myself haha!




David M. Awesome said:


> There have been a lot of threads like this one. I don't know if it's been brought up yet or not, but you could try the Phi Paw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool. Could do that... it'd be interchangeable with all kinds of different things... buttons, decals, tatoos, etc.

I'd wear a pin with that ^_^


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There have been a lot of threads like this one. I don't know if it's been brought up yet or not, but you could try the Phi Paw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That wouldn't be such a bad idea!  The symbol is neat too.  But wouldn't bashers and haterz catch on to the trend?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably, but they'd catch on to pretty much anything you could do. It's all a question on whether you want to put up with their shit in real life or not.

On the other hand, haters aren't going to be as brave without the anonymity of the internet to protect them. 8)


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

So, then we make a pin. |D


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Or tattoo it to your face. You should do that.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Nah. |3


----------



## feilen (Aug 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Other than a collar showing you're a furry or punk, I like that PhiPaw idea. Similar to what the article says, it could be a patch on someone's clothing or backpack/whatever-they-bring-to-carry-their-stuff.


I wore a collar everywhere till I lost it  I'ma get another one soon, I'll have to figure out how to engrave my own things into it so I could have a tag with the phipaw


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe a necklace? Or a badge? As well as a pin. Someone should start a shop selling Phipaw Merchandise.


----------



## Skie (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, there is actually no where to find phipaw stuff at the moment anyway.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 24, 2008)

A collar with a bomb attached to it


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 24, 2008)

How about a rainbow tattoo stating "Hey Ima furfag lol" on our foreheads?

You can grow your hair out if you want to be more subtle.^^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ I will use the PhiPaw... Or my PhibicPaw version, that i could draw (the normal PhiPaw with curves would look like a desaster...)

The Phibic Paw is now my first submission, link is in the sig, if you want to look it...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

What's Phibic stand for?


----------



## X (Aug 24, 2008)

i found a site where you can get a Phipaw necklace: http://community.livejournal.com/furart/26085.html


----------



## X (Aug 24, 2008)

or you could get some custom temporary tattoos done, but they would be around 20 cents apiece: http://www.www-temporarytattoos.com/steps.html


----------



## Monak (Aug 24, 2008)

Go Jaffa style and cut the Phipaw into our foreheads and tattoo it with molten gold.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> What's Phibic stand for?



I believe you mean "Phi" which means the letter "F" in English. This is incorporated into the "phipaw" symbol since the "F" would be short for Furry.



Monak said:


> Go Jaffa style and cut the Phipaw into our foreheads and tattoo it with molten gold.



Our heads aren't made of metal.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I believe you mean "Phi" which means the letter "F" in English. This is incorporated into the "phipaw" symbol since the "F" would be short for Furry.



Right, but what's the "Bic"?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 24, 2008)

Last night I went to a Linkin Park concert in Dallas, and I drew a dog paw print on the back of my hand, just to try it out. I also wore my bell, of course =3

Well, nobody asked me if I was a furry XD But I did find it pretty annoying... I kept washing it off an having to redraw it. Wearing my bell was a lot easier, especially since I'm NOT going to get a tattoo. I also find buying all this Phipaw merchandise to be a little unlikely for me... I'm pretty low on funds, and cheap ribbons and bells are a lot more in my price range =3

But my boyfriend did compliment me on the paw I drew n.n He said he thought it was a stamp because I drew it well =D


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 24, 2008)

how about   just a patch {  iron on  or something}     a  paw print  with a  purple or black f in the midd


----------



## Nalo (Aug 24, 2008)

Marodi said:


> I think itd be cool to have a paw logo. Someone could make a paw logo, and then ppl could think of their own creative way to make it noticed on themselves. At the same time i think that's kinda creepy lol...makes it seem like a cult!


phi paw, im seriously thinking of getting one tattooed on my inner forearm


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 24, 2008)

Dogtags are a decent idea.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Right, but what's the "Bic"?



Oh, that must have been from Alblaka's version of the Phipaw that he called a Phibic Paw due to its cu*bic* look.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Oh, that must have been from Alblaka's version of the Phipaw that he called a Phibic Paw due to its cu*bic* look.


ahh! Yes, that's what I was trying to figure out!

Thank-you ^_^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 25, 2008)

Right ^^

PhiCubicPaw would sound really bad...
So i called it Phibic Paw.

In moment i'm trying to draw to stick guys, but now with not symetric lines... It's difficult... Exspeically the coloring, i have to create new grey-sorts for every angle...


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 25, 2008)

we could do something similar to what gay people do to indentify each other

they have the gay flag, why don't we make a furry flag 

something similar to this maybe


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 25, 2008)

A gay flag? How it looks?

But a furry flag would be nice ^^ Maybe with a Phi Paw on it...


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 25, 2008)

this is the gay flag if you were wondering

http://www.thbs.ca/images/777px-Gay_flag_svg.png


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 25, 2008)

Nalo said:


> phi paw, im seriously thinking of getting one tattooed on my inner forearm


Sounds tempting to me too, actually. Though if I did, which I highly doupt I will, I'd have to wait quite a while. Only problem is change. What if the furry symbol changes? What if I stop being a furry after getting the tattoo? Stuff like that is what puts me off.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexiro said:


> this is the gay flag if you were wondering
> 
> http://www.thbs.ca/images/777px-Gay_flag_svg.png



Ah, that one...
I thought it would be the Woodstock flag XD

I think we should choose something more... stylicious ^^


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexiro said:


> this is the gay flag if you were wondering
> 
> http://www.thbs.ca/images/777px-Gay_flag_svg.png



Wow, I bet that took ages to come up with...Such a complicated design. XD

I think Flags are a bit much. I'm liking the other ideas, though.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 25, 2008)

I made a nice pic with a flag. AND the person has a tail XD

And sry, for using a dragon PhiPaw, but all the other Paws i found were PNGs, which i couldn't open -.-


----------



## Wreth (Aug 25, 2008)

Just draw the phipaw on your hand. Its simple.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 25, 2008)

Not if you can't draw 

Still, we can practise I suppose. Where abouts on the hand? Just above the thumb, like in the original suggestion?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2008)

thats where i would suggest, because its easier to hide if you need to.


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Wow, I bet that took ages to come up with...Such a complicated design. XD
> 
> I think Flags are a bit much. I'm liking the other ideas, though.



it's not like you'd be walking around with a huge flag, if that's what you were thinking xD

it's just a design that certain people will recognise
like you could have it on a wristband, badge, hat etc

i kinda like just drawing the phipaw on my hand though 

probably a bit hard to notice, but it's simple


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it's pretty clear that the PhiPaw's the widely accepted furry sign... I really want to put one on my bag now, or draw it on my hand every day. o:


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, what we could do is set up a store at Cafe Express and sell the Phipaw merchandise there. 

I can create a vector image of the thing (will be required to get a decent image on shirts and such) and they can slap the logo on all kinds of things. Make one for various animals, and then donate any proceeds to the various Furry Conventions, sites, etc.

I'd be willing to start it up if you guys think it would be worth the hassle 

EDIT: Had a quick min so I went ahead and set it up.
http://www.cafepress.com/goldenpaw 

I'll start out with Cat & Dog Paws. But if you want anything else just post the chosen paw


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 26, 2008)

I began today to secorate my school utilies with the Phi(bic)Paw ^^ Looks nice on the back of writing blocks...
The sign on my hand holded only until the fourth hour... Then it was disappeared -.-


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 26, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> The sign on my hand holded only until the fourth hour... Then it was disappeared -.-


Use a CD Marker. It's made to stay on CDs, so will sure as hell stay on your skin. But if you want to be able to get rid of it quickly, prepare for a lot of scrubbing. I find olive oil takes it off quite nicely, then finish it off with typical hand soap. That's just what I'd do.
Only reason I'm afraid to do it is because my mom gets easily paranoid. She'll think I'm in a cult (oh how original) if she sees a Phipaw on my hand..


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 26, 2008)

I think i will stay on fineliner print...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's my first attempt: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1499274/

Will be easy to switch out different paw prints in there too.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 26, 2008)

Drew my first one yesterday on the back of a notebook.  Now I just have to have it on my desk facing up and those who "want" to see it will.


----------



## riosaris (Aug 26, 2008)

I just made a stencil and airbrushed the Phipaw on the back of a t-shirt about two or three months ago. It's not to hard. Even those with "no artistic skillz" can do it if you have a printer. ^^ 

Just get some cardstock and print the Phipaw as big as you want it, then cut it out to make a stencil. Just be careful not to loose that one little separate piece in the middle. Then use a fabric paint, which can be bought at most any art store and usually Wal-Mart as well, and spray onto a shirt using the stencil and tada! Phipaw shirt. ^^


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2008)

I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico!


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching from Geico!


fixed....

I saved about $600.... lol


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm... i could probe my school for its effectiveness... maybe others could too.

1) make artz
2) include a phipaw in it thats noticable but not obvious. (like included in the background scenery, maybe have the pic furry related, hehe)
3) get said pic displayed (my stuff is always in a case)
4) see if anyone notices.

i guess its all about its ability to grab the correct attention, and if i get flack form any b-tards who notice, so be it.


oh, for a less noticable approach, maybe having a "?" with 4 dots above it, to resemble the phipaw, but just not be screaming obvious.


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

like this?

http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t340/half-witted_fur/Untitled.jpg

i do admit, it does look more like a human foot.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 26, 2008)

Im buying a collar, and it has my fursona's name on it, so it should be quite easy to figure it out.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> like this?
> 
> http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t340/half-witted_fur/Untitled.jpg
> 
> i do admit, it does look more like a human foot.


lol, that'd be the perfect shoe print for an episode of CSI


----------



## xiath (Aug 26, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Im buying a collar, and it has my fursona's name on it, so it should be quite easy to figure it out.


  collars FTW.  I need to make one out of leather some time.  My $3.00 one is ok, but I like leather and you can costomize it.  what color are you getting?


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 26, 2008)

xiath said:


> collars FTW. I need to make one out of leather some time. My $3.00 one is ok, but I like leather and you can costomize it. what color are you getting?


 
One from the Collar Factory.  Black leather, with red velvet inset with TAGWYN written on it.


----------



## xiath (Aug 26, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> One from the Collar Factory.  Black leather, with red velvet inset with TAGWYN written on it.


nice.


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> lol, that'd be the perfect shoe print for an episode of CSI



dang, another wasted minute in paint.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2008)

lets be creative people 
(#2 looks less like a shue print because of the diminished dot and less length over all)


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gnome said:


> lets be creative people
> (#2 looks less like a shue print because of the diminished dot and less length over all)



The problem is that the paw is shaped in a way that it would be hard to fit a good sized phi symbol inside.

Well, except for like, the elephant


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 26, 2008)

This topic reminded me of a time, way way way back when the whole idea of identifying other otherkin came up in a community I used to frequent. At that time (back in 2004) a very nice artist came up with the idea of a paw inside a hand, and made a very beautiful, very clean artistic representation of that.  I was inclined to find the site tonight, in case anyone likes the idea.  Someday, I'll end up getting a tattoo of a hand in a dragon-clawed hand, because I always thought the whole idea was a nice one.  

http://www.cafepress.com/otherkind


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> This topic reminded me of a time, way way way back when the whole idea of identifying other otherkin came up in a community I used to frequent. At that time (back in 2004) a very nice artist came up with the idea of a paw inside a hand, and made a very beautiful, very clean artistic representation of that.  I was inclined to find the site tonight, in case anyone likes the idea.  Someday, I'll end up getting a tattoo of a hand in a dragon-clawed hand, because I always thought the whole idea was a nice one.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/otherkind


 
i am soooooooo getting a pair of those dragon boxers XD


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

@ half-witted fur

yea thats pretty much what i was thinking, and it looks fairly unassuming.


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

ya, you could make an excuse that your question mark just has a sick Mohawk.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2008)

If you go school and you got a book that you must take to all class (the one you type your homework) if you customize the cover page you can add an pawprint on it? mehh that what il do xD


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

or just slap a phipaw on your notebook cover.  if someone asks with malicious intent just say you were doodling... my teacher once got concerned when i had some baal worship symbol on my religion folder, i thought it looked cool, but it turns out it had an actual meaning, hehe


----------



## Nargle (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm, I don't think I'll be drawing any phipaws on my notebooks. People at school aren't the kind of people I want to be advertising my furriness to. Maybe once I get into college it'll be different =3

I really like those otherkin things, though n.n The dragon paw totally looks the nicest... Though if I were to choose, I'd pick canine. Yay for dogs! =D I'm not an otherkin, though.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well an easy way to explain the PhiPaw is to say (someone could probably word this better, but) it represents the Circle of Life. The Phi is the Golden Ratio, it represents the point in which life recycles upon itself. When you die, and feed the next generation, only to have said generation die just like yourself and repeat the cycle of life. The paw print represents how an animal is much more intoned with nature, and can maintain the circle of life, where as we, as humans, are unable to do so even with our "superior" brain power. It represents the goal of the human race, to become a self sustained ever renewing perpetual machine as nature intended. The animals do so without even trying, and we strive to be like them, while still calling ourselves superior.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 26, 2008)

Or you could just say you saw it online and thought it looked nifty.  Possibly less likely to get you on the wrong end of a funny look.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, you could...

But that would be too easy.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hmm, I don't think I'll be drawing any phipaws on my notebooks. People at school aren't the kind of people I want to be advertising my furriness to. Maybe once I get into college it'll be different =3
> 
> I really like those otherkin things, though n.n The dragon paw totally looks the nicest... Though if I were to choose, I'd pick canine. Yay for dogs! =D I'm not an otherkin, though.


 
Hmm it wouldn't realy mind to people lol, mostly all of hem dont know what is a furry, even if i would like to have furry friend irl


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

well we often over think people's reactions... like in my high school, (all boys) gays are like the anti-existence rank of humanity... or so it was portrayed through middle school, but a few juniors and seniors came out over the last year or so and no one thought anything of it...

but i still think the phipaw looks cool


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 27, 2008)

I keep a Phi symbol on my leg in ink, lasts about a week and seems to stand out enough. I've found it to be a bit better if I keep out the Paw bit for now, because one or two people I know actually know about furries, and have fairly low opinions. Phi on it's own is easy enough to explain away as a Greek Symbol, but hopefully is still reckognisable.
Been a month or two now, reckon I could add the Paw part in without any notice.


----------



## Erro (Aug 27, 2008)

interesting idea.

and now for a sidenote:

Why is it that I know a whole two pawfulls of you dingbats that all live in the same damn state and keep telling me no one else lives there?!


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 27, 2008)

I think the PawPhi idea is great.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2008)

Erro said:


> interesting idea.
> 
> and now for a sidenote:
> 
> Why is it that I know a whole two pawfulls of you dingbats that all live in the same damn state and keep telling me no one else lives there?!



I've seen a few people claim to be from Texas =3

But Texas is a huge state!!

But then again, there are actually quite a few of my friends that I suspect to be furries. None of you guys, I think... You'd probably have recognized me by now because of my name and drawings =D


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I've seen a few people claim to be from Texas =3
> 
> But Texas is a huge state!!
> 
> But then again, there are actually quite a few of my friends that I suspect to be furries. None of you guys, I think... You'd probably have recognized me by now because of my name and drawings =D



Here's an example: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255

Scroll down to where needed.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hmm, I don't think I'll be drawing any phipaws on my notebooks. People at school aren't the kind of people I want to be advertising my furriness to. Maybe once I get into college it'll be different =3
> 
> I really like those otherkin things, though n.n The dragon paw totally looks the nicest... Though if I were to choose, I'd pick canine. Yay for dogs! =D I'm not an otherkin, though.



I agree, the otherkin merch is pretty sweet, and I'd definitely look into it, but I'm nothing close to an otherkin.

...-wince- I think it's a bit odd, actually. But we're all odd here. Psh.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 27, 2008)

Woah. This took off while I was gone.

Paw on hand sounds good, I was thinking of an armband that contrasts with whatever you're wearing (A white and a black version) with the paw on it. Bell optional. If I could find a place that sells ribbons around here...


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Here's an example: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255
> 
> Scroll down to where needed.



Whoa!! Six people in the DFW area besides me!!


----------



## saberpup (Aug 27, 2008)

what about an x across ur hand or something like a paw print just dots in the same araingment.or a number code that says furry it would be 6,21,18,18,25 eavh number stands 4 a letter this would say furry going by the number the letter apears in the alphabet


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2008)

Let's tattoo our forearms with furry ID numbers! Fuck those concentration camp guys, it's _ours_ now.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 27, 2008)

Comrade, I think that sounds like a doubleplusgood idea.
Waiiiit... 1984 =/= concentration camp.

Oopsie. Confusing my regimes now.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't understand why this is still being discussed, just put the Phipaw on something.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't understand why this is still being discussed, just put the Phipaw on something.



Not everyone likes that idea.

Honestly, I think it's VERY obvious and can attract negative attention, and it's unlikely you'll be able to explain yourself out of it. Why not just write "I'm a furry" on yourself? Those who know of the fandom will figure out what a phipaw is, and those who don't won't even know what a furry is. So it's the same.

Also, like many others have said, I think it looks a little cult-ish. Might give people even WORSE ideas if they don't understand it properly. Then you'll have to go through the whole ordeal of explaining what furry is, as to protect yourself from looking like a Koolaid drinker. 

Finally, I'd never get one tattooed on me, and redrawing on yourself every day (I've been doing a regular dog paw) can get rather annoying. And I'm not exactly willing to spend money on Phipaw accessories, because I could just as easily make a ribbon with a bell for VERY cheap. No internet transactions required.

But that's just my opinion =3


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

Its not that obvious many furries don't know what it is. I don't think people would think it's from a cult. You like animals right? Well theres the reason for wearing a paw print =3

It's impossible to find a solution that everyone will agree on.


----------



## X (Aug 28, 2008)

why not just a non-obvious but unique trigger word, and a simple response?
i say: hi
and you say: woof. 
simple as that.


----------



## xiath (Aug 28, 2008)

I am telling you, wear one of these (warning, ugly pic >.<, and no, my hair doesn't have orange or red in it. it is just the light hanging over my head)







you get lots of passing stares, but I have yet to have someone confront me about it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> why not just a non-obvious but unique trigger word, and a simple response?
> i say: hi
> and you say: woof.
> simple as that.


I always thought a good one would be

u: The first rule of fight club?
i: You always talk about fight club!
u: FURRY!
i: Indeed!

(Anyone who doesn't know the hidden meaning would just think you really like fight club; and are extremely creepy


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 28, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> Nya...
> 
> I was thinking... What if we made up some way of spotting other furs IRL? Something simple that we could wear, maybe? It'd need to be not obvious that it means that you're a furry though... We don't want any uncomfortable situations IRL (4chan, anyone?). I think it'd be kinda cool, because we'd be able to find other furs, maybe start new friendships.
> 
> Just an idea, what do you guys think?


 
Didn't we approach this subject a few months ago? I think we had this here ring idea by Aden under a now old thread that started with the subject of a furry slogan/catchphrase. However, most of concluded the slogan idea wasn't universally possible due to people's various perceptions of what _furry_ really is.


----------



## Celanor (Sep 16, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Like... everyone gets a injected into them plus the system? Sounds mighty expensive.. and slightly conspicuous.



We could quietly license out a bit of the radio spectrum from the FCC, and have little RFID tags implanted that broadcast on that freq only, and we could have little dongles on our key chains that pick up those signals. Like a wifi finder! lol



xiath said:


> I like the phipaw idea, we should make buttons or pins now! hmm... Maybe I could make leather key chains or something that is the shape of a paw and put a phi symbol in it. Oh, and on leather collars that I am planing on making too. Or even bracelets. *mind is going a mile a minute and may explode*


  Thats only 60 miles an hour



Whitenoise said:


> But then you'd be looking at people's asses all the time, and if they happen to catch you I don't think telling them you were checking to see if they were a furry would defuse the situation.



You're probably right, it'd escalate it



Shadow said:


> Other than a collar showing you're a furry or punk, I like that PhiPaw idea. Similar to what the article says, it could be a patch on someone's clothing or backpack/whatever-they-bring-to-carry-their-stuff.



I've noticied with most (not all) furs you can distinguish them by their collars as not punk by the style. My collar is just a normal dog collar, but with reflective gecko on it woot.



Erro said:


> interesting idea.
> 
> and now for a sidenote:
> 
> Why is it that I know a whole two pawfulls of you dingbats that all live in the same damn state and keep telling me no one else lives there?!



COlorado is like... THE place for furry. We just need moar people to go to RMFC

---
I like the PhiPaw idea myself, it looks good, has a perfectly reasonable excuse to explain it away (Whats that? Oh, That? I like animals, and Phi is just a cool looking symbol, so I combined em)
. And It'll go anywhere. I want stickers...


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm paw prints are good but collar regretfully get BDSM remarks if you dont look goth


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 16, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> It could atleast last a while before it gets around... I was thinking something inconspicuous like a marking on the hand or something...
> 
> I dunno. I'm just really curious to meet another fur IRL because I don't know any. D:



yes, thankyou. But I haven't met any furries on here IRL, and that means that ppl not on this forum will understand.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I always thought a good one would be
> 
> u: The first rule of fight club?
> i: You always talk about fight club!
> ...



Muahahahaaa! I love that!
I also like Fight Club, but oh, well.  >.>

I don't really like the Phipaw... I have a pet peeve about keeping the shape of the pawpad... plus I don't really think Phi looks that great. ;p

I often jingle. I made a set of bracelets and anklets with bells all over them. I often wear at least one bracelet to work.   And I plan on getting a collar... or two...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 16, 2008)

wear a shirt that says, "beat me up now, before my furfaggotry rubs off on you!" and a tail and cat ears, and uh... get on all fours and meow, and when people walk up to you, purr at their legs... that's not too obvious is it?


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wear a shirt that says, "beat me up now, before my furfaggotry rubs off on you!" and a tail and cat ears, and uh... get on all fours and meow, and when people walk up to you, purr at their legs... that's not too obvious is it?



This one's got my vote :] .


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 17, 2008)

i am thinking that the Ferox t-shirt would be easy enough, and not screaming obvious... or really any con shirt.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 17, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> That would be creepy.


.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 17, 2008)

try wearing this shirt
http://www.threadless.com/product/157/Afternoon_Delight#zoom
its funny


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 17, 2008)

how about like the lance armstrong live strong  yellow   wrist bands  {they all so have them fore army and navy and preyer and other things...}  a rainbow one with furry pride on it and  we could hand them out or send them  to people in the fandom and   you just where them everywhere there comfortable enough and form  what i  have seen can be worn allday and night  even in shower

 and its not  something that would make some one kick your ass


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

My Pink PVC Vinyl And Black Vinyl Out Fits Give Me away! That And My Huge Blonde Mane And deep Icy Blue Eyes Too, As I Wrote On The Back Of My Pink Vinyl Halter
Furry Saber Leopardess! You Cant Miss It!


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 17, 2008)

I actually might just air brush a phipaw on the back of all my shirts. It's simple, obvious to furries and subtle to non-furs. Anybody gives me shit and I just tell them to get over it and move on to something that's actually a problem. Of course, I'm only considering this at the moment. I might not do it..


----------



## xiath (Sep 17, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> how about like the lance armstrong live strong  yellow   wrist bands  {they all so have them fore army and navy and preyer and other things...}  a rainbow one with furry pride on it and  we could hand them out or send them  to people in the fandom and   you just where them everywhere there comfortable enough and form  what i  have seen can be worn allday and night  even in shower
> 
> and its not  something that would make some one kick your ass



Good idea, except that not every one would wear a rainbow colored one.  If you could get them made in different color (patterns), then that could work.  I have just started to wear those bracelets again.  Back when they first came out, I used to wear four on one wrist.  I just wear one now (its supposed to be a christian symbol wrist band with blue, white, red, green, yellow, and black.  I mainly like it for the colors)  and I NEVER take it off, it is still on when I am in the shower or in bed.  They last fairly long too if they are good ones, the only reason why I need a new one is because mine has a growing rip in it because I somehow got it caught on something and made it rip.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 17, 2008)

Diem Adrienne said:


> Muahahahaaa! I love that!
> I also like Fight Club, but oh, well.  >.>
> 
> I don't really like the Phipaw... I have a pet peeve about keeping the shape of the pawpad... plus I don't really think Phi looks that great. ;p
> ...



oh heelz yea. I like it.

.... weel what you quoted, rather


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 17, 2008)

xiath said:


> Good idea, except that not every one would wear a rainbow colored one.  If you could get them made in different color (patterns), then that could work.  I have just started to wear those bracelets again.  Back when they first came out, I used to wear four on one wrist.  I just wear one now (its supposed to be a christian symbol wrist band with blue, white, red, green, yellow, and black.  I mainly like it for the colors)  and I NEVER take it off, it is still on when I am in the shower or in bed.  They last fairly long too if they are good ones, the only reason why I need a new one is because mine has a growing rip in it because I somehow got it caught on something and made it rip.



  well the rainbow maybe with paw prints is  based on magnets i have on my fileing   cabinat  the have black with rainbow colors and paws on them and say  furry pride  ... but i am sure  we could go with  spots or stripes too


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> well the rainbow maybe with paw prints is  based on magnets i have on my fileing   cabinat  the have black with rainbow colors and paws on them and say  furry pride  ... but i am sure  we could go with  spots or stripes too



The problem with using a rainbow for everyone, really is that rainbow=gay. Not everyone in the fandom is gay, like myself. Therefore, it wouldn't work. Going back to the wrist band, it's hard to read those from a distance, and do you know many mock ones there are? 

The phipaw, in my opinion, it the best idea. It shows you're obviously a furry to those that know it, but not out there enough for the non-furries to recognize it leaving you with the perfect excuse of, like some one said, saying you like animals and thought the symbol looked cool.

If anything, at the least have a pin button somewhere of the phipaw, ranging from different paw types, most likely in the high contrast of black and white, and the invert of it, (which paw is your choice to most likely match your fursona's species or your favorite animal's), to your classic rainbow coloration or the pink, purple, blue combo. |D


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 17, 2008)

I just tell anyone I trust that I'm a furry, and watch the reaction.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 17, 2008)

Shadow said:


> The problem with using a rainbow for everyone, really is that rainbow=gay. Not everyone in the fandom is gay, like myself. Therefore, it wouldn't work. Going back to the wrist band, it's hard to read those from a distance, and do you know many mock ones there are?
> 
> The phipaw, in my opinion, it the best idea. It shows you're obviously a furry to those that know it, but not out there enough for the non-furries to recognize it leaving you with the perfect excuse of, like some one said, saying you like animals and thought the symbol looked cool.
> 
> If anything, at the least have a pin button somewhere of the phipaw, ranging from different paw types, most likely in the high contrast of black and white, and the invert of it, (which paw is your choice to most likely match your fursona's species or your favorite animal's), to your classic rainbow coloration or the pink, purple, blue combo. |D



yes. I'm not gay either. I like the fight club Idea. and if they say "never talk about Fight Club" then say isn't the movie great!?


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 17, 2008)

actually  Purple is the gay pride  color ...  tho pins or  buttons would work... i didn't like the draw it on your hand thing because A. it washes off to easy and B.. i cant  draw for crap in less i am stone out drunk

 and the fight club thing... never watched fightclub


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 17, 2008)

fuck... rainbows are SUPPOSED to symbolize RAVER pride... now gay pride has its fingerprints all over it -___-


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 17, 2008)

mmmm


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 17, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> try wearing this shirt
> http://www.threadless.com/product/157/Afternoon_Delight#zoom
> its funny



Yay! I love Threadless. ^.^


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 18, 2008)

Yay unicorns... i love it ... its funnyer cuase there   makin babies


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> Yay unicorns... i love it ... its funnyer cuase there   makin babies



*Facepaw*


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Meh, I like the idea of the little rainbow wristband, but I guess that just comes with being a fairy. lol


----------



## Key Key (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmm. Maybe everyone can make matching bracelets or necklaces, you know the beads and stuff you can get at craft stores? Someone can post a picture of it as long as it's simple and everyone agrees on it I'm game


----------



## Tweek (Sep 19, 2008)

I just wear wildlife t-shirts. It works, I've met a few furries IRL. I don't worry too much about it though, meeting online is more effective IMHO.


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 19, 2008)

I didn't think I knew any furs irl.
Then I was talking to three of my friends one day and one of them brought up Redwall, and the other said "that's my favourite furry series" or something along those lines. Turns out all three of them were furs and were afraid that I was one of those RAWRIHAETFURS people.
The more you know. =0


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

You guys have no vision. Phipaw, tags, paw prints, bah! Nobody is gonna respect you unless you have a gang sign. Gang signs are in with all of the cool kids. 

It is either that or go through a painful process of shocking every cell in your body into accepting auxiliary genes that are being sliced into the genetic code with artificial enzymes to put your body through the horrifying process of simultaneous decay and growth that will result in an unholy transformation into some beast man abomination.

Nobody wants to do that, so it is settled. Gang sign. Word up, et wot. Yeah!


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 19, 2008)

Owwin said:


> You guys have no vision. Phipaw, tags, paw prints, bah! Nobody is gonna respect you unless you have a gang sign. Gang signs are in with all of the cool kids.
> 
> It is either that or go through a painful process of shocking every cell in your body into accepting auxiliary genes that are being sliced into the genetic code with artificial enzymes to put your body through the horrifying process of simultaneous decay and growth that will result in an unholy transformation into some beast man abomination.
> 
> Nobody wants to do that, so it is settled. Gang sign. Word up, et wot. Yeah!



Actually...That's a really good idea. If for nothing else than the sheer comedic value of flashing furry gang signs.

YOYOYO ANY FURRS IN DA HOOOUUUSE


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

I am glad you saw the humor in it. Seriously though, why can't people just be open about it? Do we really need to be a secret society with a code? That is like a gang. Why not just bring it up in conversation with a friend and if they have a negative response just be like "I didn't know you didn't like furries. How about we talk about video games instead?" What is the worst that is gonna happen? Will they stop being your friend if they find out? If so that is pretty ignorant.

I mean shouldn't you make friends because you have compatible personalities instead of looking for somebody just because they are a furry?


----------



## bozzles (Sep 20, 2008)

Going to an anime convention tomorrow with this. No one's gonna' notice, but whatever.


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 20, 2008)

huh... bringing it up in conversation works as long as you are not like me and have several friends that live on 4chan and avidly use "yiff in hell, furfag" as common vocabulary

it did turn out that when i broke the news to one of them he did not care much, but really sometimes its good for some people not to know.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol, furry gang.

What if it broke up into rival furry gangs, where cats and dogs hated each other or something? What would the hybrids do?? ;.;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

Headcase Hare said:


> YOYOYO ANY FURRS IN DA HOOOUUUSE



I would never sound convincing saying that... in RL, I speak with proper grammar, and I can't even get rid of my god damn lisp! >_<


----------



## Owwin (Sep 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Lol, furry gang.
> 
> What if it broke up into rival furry gangs, where cats and dogs hated each other or something? What would the hybrids do?? ;.;


If they started to break up it would be easy to fix it, be all like "Yo dis shit is ignant dawg, all ya'll couldn't get along without eachotha. We like a family see, and ya don't let petty shit break up family." Then why they are all distracted we take the person who started the dispute out back and beat them.



NekoFox08 said:


> I would never sound convincing saying that... in RL, I speak with proper grammar, and I can't even get rid of my god damn lisp! >_<


Then you aren't allowed to be a furry. Simple as that. Nope, can't argue with me. NOPE, get out! LA LA LA LA LA LA LA! Can't hear you, not a furry! Furries gotta be gangsta its a rule now!


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Lol, furry gang.
> 
> What if it broke up into rival furry gangs, where cats and dogs hated each other or something? What would the hybrids do?? ;.;



hybrid gang of course. too bad dogs rule the streets


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

I really like the PhiPaw Idea. I think sence it's seem to have gotten around, it could work.


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

ok i read 9 pages and here my 2 cents *deep breath*

ferrox shirt for the OG win, but i also liked the wrist band idea but if we did do that they would all have to be the SAME color , or else it defeats the purpose Because youd have to walk up to a random person and ask "excuse me sir/ma'am doer that wrist band say furry on it" ?

I also really like the audio of the bell , it would let you hear where it was comming from, and you could turn to said person , but if you combined the bell and wrist band it would make things a lot easier, if you heard a jingle than you could look for a little wrist band on the same wrist and bingo instant friend =)

Well thats my 02


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1567934/ Thats me~!


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1567934/ Thats me~!


 
*GASP*

YOU'RE SO CUTE! lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Russian Rainbow said:


> *GASP*
> 
> YOU'RE SO CUTE! lol


 
[Blushes] ... not really.. ^_^;


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> [Blushes] ... not really.. ^_^;


 
I do have to say, you have a beautiful face. ^_^


----------



## X (Sep 21, 2008)

maybe one of those sports wristbands with a fox tail in the middle of it?


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Or an orange piece of yarn maybe? Pretty simple and descreet, but still obvious to furs and could be made for cheap. Honestly I don't like the idea of having to go out and buy furry merchandise. Why not just come up with something that everyone can make themselves with little or no artistic talent? That's why I don't like the PhiPaw idea, because the only way it could be free is if you drew it on your hand. I don't want to order a PhiPaw shirt/belt/necklace.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Shirts, badges and hats with phrases that would discreetly identify you as a  furry, something that wouldn't tip non-furries off. Something like "*I <3  dog boners :] *," or, "*I want your yiff stick in my tail hole :[  *."

People with no artistic talent wouldn't have a hard time making  their own but it would still open up all kinds of fun possibilities, like dog  owners could make a shirt for when they walk their dog that says something  along the lines of, " *Hey everybody I fuck this dog :]* ." It would  instantly identify you as a furry to other furries and everyone else would be  none the wiser :] .


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Shirts, badges and hats with phrases that would discreetly identify you as a  furry, something that wouldn't tip non-furries off. Something like "*I <3  dog boners :] *," or, "*I want your yiff stick in my tail hole :[  *."
> 
> People with no artistic talent wouldn't have a hard time making  their own but it would still open up all kinds of fun possibilities, like dog  owners could make a shirt for when they walk their dog that says something  along the lines of, " *Hey everybody I fuck this dog :]* ." It would  instantly identify you as a furry to other furries and everyone else would be  none the wiser :] .



Old joke is oooold =3


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Old joke is oooold =3



I didn't think the term yiff stick was that well known, certainly came as a surprise to me  . I'm sure we'll never hear the end of it once it leaks.

Also when do we get to see a drawing of your character, I'm so curious :] .


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't think the term yiff stick was that well known, certainly came as a surprise to me  . I'm sure we'll never hear the end of it once it leaks.
> 
> Also when do we get to see a drawing of your character, I'm so curious :] .



Well, not "yiff stick" in particular, but the whole idea of wearing a shirt that exclaims obviously the furry's obsession with yiffing/bestiality. =3

And I'll upload some pics when my computer stops being an asshole =(


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Well, not "yiff stick" in particular, but the whole idea of wearing a shirt that exclaims obviously the furry's obsession with yiffing/bestiality. =3
> 
> And I'll upload some pics when my computer stops being an asshole =(



Well in all fairness it's not like it never happens  , also I'm very sorry about your computer  .


----------



## Jardenon (Sep 21, 2008)

it wouldn't catch on. there are many people who would like to go after furries.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 21, 2008)

Jardenon said:


> it wouldn't catch on. there are many people who would like to go after furries.


No, there really aren't. The general public won't have even heard of furries, and even the ones who know about us and troll us wouldn't give a shit irl. Honestly, I met a troll irl once and said I was a furry. All I got was "Eww.. you're a furry?" to which I responded "Yeah, got a problem with that?" and that got "Oh.. no.. I just.. umm.". And this person couldn't have given a shit afterwards. Tell any troll in person and I almost guarantee you the most they'll do is tell you to go away. Nobody hates furries enough to 'go after' them. Nobody.


----------



## Magpyr (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm, just stumbled on this board and figured I'd like to make a quick post... Believe it or not, I actually designed the Phipaw, at least the version most people use - but it was just a bit of fun, I find it kinda scary that people are thinking of wearing around, be it on a shirt or their own skin... I don't know about other people, but if I saw someone walking around with it, I wouldn't go up and talk to them - 'cause I'd assume they were the kind of eager furry who takes it all too far. In the same way I'd assume someone with a Triforce tattooed on them is one of those freakish Zelda fans to whom natural light is one of those things you have maybe once a year, like eggnog, or a flu jab. 

I mean, you guys can do what you like, either with the Phipaw or any other symbols - but I think the whole furry identification thing is a bit silly. That's my two pennies' worth.

...Either that or I could claim copyright over it and make my fortune selling Cafepress mugs, T-shirts and novelty waffle-irons with it on, of course. xD 

Hmm...


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 1, 2008)

Magpyr said:


> ...Either that or I could claim copyright over it and make my fortune selling Cafepress mugs, T-shirts and *novelty waffle-irons with it on,* of course. xD


Awesome, then I can buy one and whack people in the face that get a tattoo of the thing on themselves.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you suggesting something similar to the handkerchief code?


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

Phipaw on an object, done.


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm coming in kinda late to this, but I agree with a simple PhiPaw. If you're a little shy of letting people know, you could simply just draw a Phi sign on your hand. I don't think that would confuse anybody, I mean, how many people do you see runny around with a Phi on their hand?

As for me, I was trying to find a store where I can find some henna materials. For those who don't know what henna is, it's like a temporary tattoo, only it lasts for weeks and looks pretty wicked. It basically stains the top layers of your skin and lasts until your skin gets naturally replaced.

I am not very shy, so I'll be wearing a PhiPaw once the Henna materials arrive.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

sometimes you can tell if someone is a furry by there shirt. if they have a animal on it. Now me... I dont have anyof those shirts. Well I found a shirt by packing that was all the way from China. I'm moving =[ But I think it would be a good idea if we find a way to communicate with other furs in public. 
I'll ask my friend Alex about it, Him and I are best of fur friends


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a great idea with a big problem we will never agree on one thing but if we eventually do that's great. If it was only that easy...


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 1, 2008)

furs... Agree on one thing..... you gots to be kidding me


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2008)

It has happened. We ALL called this a fandom, didn't we? XD


----------



## Althea (Oct 2, 2008)

a way to tell if furs are furs by only furs would be good ( wow...alot of Fur in that sentence..) but it is hard for all of us to get to one idea and stick to it lol


----------



## Chroma102 (Oct 2, 2008)

I was actually going to make a hoodie based of one one my fursonality wears. Cheap iron-on transfer after I figured out a logo. It pretty much screams "I'm a Furry!" to other furries, but anyone who didn't know about it wouldn't really know I was one. An abbreviated shirt logo.
Like the use of "IMRU?" for homosexuals. Maybe "FP" for "Furry Pride" or something like that. Just an example.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

Did someone suggest keychains?


----------



## Kyuubi (Oct 2, 2008)

Weird idea, but here goes...How about a furry pinky ring?


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 2, 2008)

You will know if you see me- playing violin with a black shirt, blue jeans, a tophat (?) and hopefully a fox tail soon.


----------



## X (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, for me, just ask if you know me, and ill say FA? and that's it. the average person would say huh? but anyone reading this would know what i meant.


----------



## Althea (Oct 2, 2008)

Kyuubi said:


> Weird idea, but here goes...How about a furry pinky ring?



I like that idea, it's cute ^^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

a quick 5 second carmell dansen pose, in order to scout out the furries. perfect in a crowded area... most people will think you're completely retarded, but the furries will know the truth! >=3


----------



## TelQuessir (Oct 3, 2008)

Why not take a page from the masons and make rings, with a like a simple paw print on it. That would be easy to spot and only meaningful to others that wear them ,but which finger...

And the first person that says Masons are a cult will be mind raped to the extreme x10


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 3, 2008)

i like most of these ideas... the ring and the hoodies are my  favorate.... hoodies=<3 X100


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone suggested a number code?, for digit code displayed on ya somewhere, who would get suspiciuos of a four digit code on ya? For example 5151, if we all wore a number like that we would no what it meant, but no one else would.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 4, 2008)

I wear a collar if I'm with/want to run into furries. You will notice me.


----------



## AugustYifu (Oct 4, 2008)

If you're looking for identification, just check out my signature.  I plan on offering a universal pin of sorts in the near future, as well.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice idea, but will they prevent furry terrorism? lol


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 4, 2008)

it's gotta be something subtle, but easily recognized by "us."  I say we wear a collar, on which, we put a 4 digit code on the RIGHT side. like 2294, or something.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 4, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> it's gotta be something subtle, but easily recognized by "us."  I say we wear a collar, on which, we put a 4 digit code on the RIGHT side. like 2294, or something.


If it's going to have a numerical code, I'd prefer it to be a wristband at that point. Perhaps a PhiPaw plus 621191925 (6 = F, 21 = U, 19 = R, 19 = R, 25 = Y. Furry.).


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 4, 2008)

Do what the Free Mason's Do, Make a symbol wear it somewhere and if you spot it offer the handshake if they know it they are furry. Simple.

Lol or some sort of strange phrase.

1. The fox murrs at midnight...
2. The wolf howls to the black moon.
3. The dragons fire can warm the coldest heart. 
4. The cat's purr is worth gold...
5. aR3 U t3H fUrR3h? 
6. rawr.
7. Meow...

Lol tries but they fail i know lol just put em up as a joke. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 4, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Or an orange piece of yarn maybe?



A loop of orange is the symbol for the hunting fraternity in Canada.  Just like a loop of yellow is "support the troops" and a loop of pink is "breast cancer cure."

What ever gets picked, it has to be universal, global.

I'm still new enough to not be clear what the heck a phipaw is.


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 4, 2008)

A simple PhiPaw.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks awesome. I must now have a shirt with that on it.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 4, 2008)

Kiyosh said:


> A simple PhiPaw.



Thanks for clearing that up Kiyosh!  That would look awesome in white letter outline on my black target rifles.....or even my black escape.


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't take credit for the first one, I found it via Google Images.

I've modified the PhiPaw a bit for those who are a little worried that the PhiPaw is to obvious a symbol.






I will personally be wearing the standard PhiPaw on the top of my right hand as a temporary Henna Tattoo. But if I were to see someone with a simple Phi somewhere on their person, I'd recognize them as a furry. 
This design is somewhere inbetween the two extremes.


----------



## Uro (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiyosh said:


> A simple PhiPaw.



Would be a cool new tattoo


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 5, 2008)

This would be amazing in some whole "breaking the ice" scenario.

I think[i'm sure it's been said] but just draw a paw on your hand when you leave the house. Like sXe kids do with the X.


----------



## Althea (Oct 5, 2008)

I really like the phipaw idea. It would make a great new tattoo too ^^

although the first one is kind of obvious, the second one with the numbers is pretty nifty too.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't understand the numbers.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't understand the numbers.





Midi Bear said:


> Perhaps a PhiPaw plus 621191925 (6 = F, 21 = U, 19 = R, 19 = R, 25 = Y. Furry.).


Understand now?


----------



## Wreth (Oct 5, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 5, 2008)

Kiyosh said:


> A simple PhiPaw.



You could put in on a badge of some sort... and wear it on your chest.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Like hXc kids do with the X.



That's straightedge kids, not hardcore.

I really don't see the reason for some sort of clandestine real-life furry identification-system. I mean, what, is it suddenly some sort of secret society?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I've decided I'm just gonna start wearing ears or something. I don't really feel like being discreet anymore. If anyone cares enough about furries to come up and confront me, at least there won't be any doubts.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 6, 2008)

years from now, when they implant nano communication devices in your brain, it shall make things a lot easier... furries will have their own channel that you can tune into and just say, "any furries in this general area?" =^.^=


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> That's straightedge kids, not hardcore.
> 
> I really don't see the reason for some sort of clandestine real-life furry identification-system. I mean, what, is it suddenly some sort of secret society?



Yes.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> That's straightedge kids, not hardcore.
> 
> I really don't see the reason for some sort of clandestine real-life furry identification-system. I mean, what, is it suddenly some sort of secret society?


 

Hahah Thanks, That's what happens when I don't pay attention to what I write then leave.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a lot more socially acceptable (and there's less sexuality doubts) when ears or tails are worn by women, I find. That sucks. >:O


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 6, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> It's a lot more socially acceptable (and there's less sexuality doubts) when ears or tails are worn by women, I find. That sucks. >:O


Very much agreed. But hey.. girls are allowed to like softer, cuter stuff. It's always been like that.. so whatcha gonna do? =/


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 6, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Very much agreed. But hey.. girls are allowed to like softer, cuter stuff. It's always been like that.. so whatcha gonna do? =/



Track you down, that's what. Then...we rape.


----------



## kumakaze (Oct 6, 2008)

I say just draw a PhiPaw or a pawprint on your hand before you leave the house, like someone already said.

And for those saying this would make it a cult, or a secret organization:
Does wearing gay pride stuff make homosexuality a cult? Nope.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> And for those saying this would make it a cult, or a secret organization:
> Does wearing gay pride stuff make homosexuality a cult? Nope.



Did you just compare being furry with being gay?
They're really not the same.

What _I'm_ saying is, why do we need some sort of secret way to show other furs that we're furries? Do you need to be so secretive about it? Why not just, I dunno, wear a shirt with a furry character on it?


----------



## kumakaze (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Did you just compare being furry with being gay?
> They're really not the same.
> 
> What _I'm_ saying is, why do we need some sort of secret way to show other furs that we're furries? Do you need to be so secretive about it? Why not just, I dunno, wear a shirt with a furry character on it?


 
What I meant was...

Just because something has a public identification symbol doesn't mean it's a cult. I was comparing "PhiPaw/Pawprint - Furry" as "Rainbow - Gay pride".


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> What I meant was...
> 
> Just because something has a public identification symbol doesn't mean it's a cult. I was comparing "PhiPaw/Pawprint - Furry" as "Rainbow - Gay pride".



Homosexuality really isn't the same as liking cartoon animals.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> years from now, when they implant nano communication devices in your brain, it shall make things a lot easier... furries will have their own channel that you can tune into and just say, "any furries in this general area?" =^.^=



That'd be freaking awesome. ^^

Anyways, yeah, I just use the PhiPaw... And even then, you'd only know that I use it if you looked at the inside cover of my notebooks for school. x.x'


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 6, 2008)

oh wow ive been looking for something like this for so long g  well i already           wear a color and a bunch of cool funky stuff and a pin that says "paw powerLOL"   band a pin that says FURRY but  i can make lol a bunch like hundreds of PhiPaw pins, lol my dad works in a computing department at the Uof A and i can print the paw and get 100 pins for say 20 ish dollers and i can send em to  o whoever requests em, if u wanna discuss this hit me up on my FA or my MSN     which is on my FA ;3 hoope i can help ::333


----------



## mmmke (Oct 7, 2008)

Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> oh wow ive been looking for something like this for so long g  well i already           wear a color and a bunch of cool funky stuff and a pin that says "paw powerLOL"   band a pin that says FURRY but  i can make lol a bunch like hundreds of PhiPaw pins, lol my dad works in a computing department at the Uof A and i can print the paw and get 100 pins for say 20 ish dollers and i can send em to  o whoever requests em, if u wanna discuss this hit me up on my FA or my MSN     which is on my FA ;3 hoope i can help ::333



omg i want one =^.^=


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmke said:


> omg i want one =^.^=


AYE AYE ill get the icon and hopefully have them in print and or out of print before the eod of 08 merry xmas i suppose :3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what I decided? 

I don't want to meet people just because they're furries. I want to meet people that I think are good people, and if they share a similar interest in furries as me, then that's just a bonus!

Lately, though, I've been thinking the whole Phipaw thing was a bad idea. Or any specific furry identification, for that matter. The other day I went to the fabric store to get some faux fur for my Halloween costume. I was standing in line to get it cut, and there was this 30-ish looking guy standing beside me in line, buying fur, too. We weren't the only one's buying fur, but this guy sent my furry radar off big time... and not in a good way. This guy just OOZED creepy. He turned to look at me, and asked what I was making. In a quiet voice, I replied "H...Halloween costume..." He tried to start a conversation, and kept staring at me all creepy-like. I think he was making a costume, too. I'm sure if he saw a Phipaw on my hand, he would assume we were instant furry friends and start bothering me or something. I just wanted to get the hell out of there.

Not saying this guy was a furry, but if he was, I wouldn't want to attract him to me. Attracting all of the furries around you just seems like an open door for all the creeps to come in and start stalking you or something. Not just because it's furry, but opening a door to ANY fandom like that is a bad idea. 

I don't want to meet people just because they're FURRIES. It's not really even that important of a personality trait. I want to meet people I think are cool and safe, then later if we happen to both be furries, that's cool. But I have boundaries, and wearing a phipaw just seems like you're willing to hang with ANY furry.. and that just renders those boundaries useless...

**Shrugs** Maybe it's just best to be anonymous. If you're wearing a collar or a tail, you could just say you're eccentric or something, or testing out your costume. But the phipaw is to specific to remain anonymous.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually, Nargle has a very valid point. Wearing tails and/or ears are universally furry, but you can still discount them if a total creeper is asking you if you're a furry.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 12, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Anyways, yeah, I just use the PhiPaw... And even then, you'd only know that I use it if you looked at the inside cover of my notebooks for school. x.x'



Inside? Man, I got massive ones done in Sharpie on the back of all my notebooks. (exercise books in Australia)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

Cascading-Eclipse said:


> Actually, Nargle has a very valid point. Wearing tails and/or ears are universally furry, but you can still discount them if a total creeper is asking you if you're a furry.



I'd much rather deal with /b/tards then creepy stalker dudes =(


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I'd much rather deal with /b/tards then creepy stalker dudes =(


I'd rather be stripped naked in the middle of a crowded mall, and beaten to a pulp by little kids with foam swords than deal with /b/tards...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'd rather be stripped naked in the middle of a crowded mall, and beaten to a pulp by little kids with foam swords than deal with /b/tards...



o.o Why? They can only criticize you, they can't hurt you. You don't have to let what they say embarrass you. You'd rather face pain and public humiliation? 

What could happen if you go out wearing some fennec ears and a tail? Someone could say "Dude, are you a furfag?" You could just say "No, but I like Inuyasha, and I'm cosplaying as a demon" or something like that. The end?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> o.o Why? They can only criticize you, they can't hurt you. You don't have to let what they say embarrass you. You'd rather face pain and public humiliation?
> 
> What could happen if you go out wearing some fennec ears and a tail? Someone could say "Dude, are you a furfag?" You could just say "No, but I like Inuyasha, and I'm cosplaying as a demon" or something like that. The end?



have you ever heard of the noid? I feel the same way about /b/tards... something about that noid (a.k.a /b/tard) makes me want to castrate them and make them scream in pain... (google avoid the noid)


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> have you ever heard of the noid? I feel the same way about /b/tards... something about that noid (a.k.a /b/tard) makes me want to castrate them and make them scream in pain... (google avoid the noid)



lolz, the brother is a /b/tard. And in the way of IRL IDs, I put the simplistic 621191935 on all my art work that's in my school binder


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> I put the simplistic 621191935 on all my art work that's in my school binder


are people supposed to know what that means? 0_O


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

only if they go on these forums, which would make me a hell of a lot more comfortable, lol. or if the notice IT'S FURRY ART WITH FURRY WRITTEN IN NUMERALS AT THE TOP, lol. the only art with it is the furry art.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> have you ever heard of the noid? I feel the same way about /b/tards... something about that noid (a.k.a /b/tard) makes me want to castrate them and make them scream in pain... (google avoid the noid)



They're just like any other bully  You can't handle bullies?



TH-Violinist said:


> only if they go on these forums, which would make me a hell of a lot more comfortable, lol. or if the notice IT'S FURRY ART WITH FURRY WRITTEN IN NUMERALS AT THE TOP, lol. the only art with it is the furry art.



You don't think there are creepers lurking around this place?


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

oh, there are, I know... but still... IDK. to late now, ma'am. I already posted it. =\


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

well I found out every /b/tard in my school by wearing my rule 34 shirt, so it shouldnt be too hard


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> well I found out every /b/tard in my school by wearing my rule 34 shirt, so it shouldnt be too hard



andthe teacher DID NOT drop the ban hammer on you?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> They're just like any other bully  You can't handle bullies?



um... have you seen me? have you seen how small I am? 

the wind could kick my ass T_T


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> um... have you seen me? have you seen how small I am?
> 
> the wind could kick my ass T_T



You don't have to FIGHT them o.o Just laugh it off and ignore them! What are they going to do? Assault you in a public place?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2008)

Now, posting this in correct place:

After reading something someone said in another thread I feel that I can bring up a point that some of you may or may not consider.

It is not a good idea for furries to have this "IRL" identification thing. Why? I know you are going to ask why.

The reason why, is that no matter how innocent the idea sounds at first, it will end up being abused and the way it can and will be abused, that risk, is not worth any benefits.

Look, furries are people. People, like to take advantage of others when they can. There is too much for people to take advantage of when it comes to the fandom, especially when it comes to those individuals who feel it necessary to perpetuate the "Do not judge other furries mentality".

A good example of what happens when you do not judge, is a true story that dates back to when I was....I think I was Junior in highschool at the time. I met a group of furries, and they became my friends. We had our own little group. One day this person, wanted to enter our group. This person made every hair on my neck stand on end every time I saw him, because he game me a really bad negative vibe even though I didn't know the guy.

I won't say what species he identified himself with only that I could tell he knew very little of the fandom. When I brought this up as an issue to my friends, they basically told me "Don't judge". I wish I had never listened to them, and I wish I had confronted him and the others to make him back off.

In any case I learned after a very bad event, that he was kicked out of his home by his parents for molesting his younger sister. His parents didn't have the heart to turn him in. So they kicked him out. He ended up getting a room to stay at in a friend of mine's home after lying to her mother.

This person, took advantage of my friend (who was a furrie) and took advantage of the trust she had in other furries. He emotionally black-mailed her and then raped her.

See what a person can do, just by pretending to a fur? They can take advantage of the trust that quite a few furries have for other furs, and hurt them, or use them as sexual prey. Knowing that I think it is a bad idea to have furs using some sort of IRL identification. To me, it will only lead to trouble later on down the road. If not from vermin coming in to do horrible things to people(we already have a number of them that I am sure), it will other people reacting badly or physically based on what little they know of the fandom.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You don't have to FIGHT them o.o Just laugh it off and ignore them! What are they going to do? Assault you in a public place?



you mean... people don't beat you up if you ignore them?... I must be ignoring them wrong


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 12, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Now, posting this in correct place:
> 
> After reading something someone said in another thread I feel that I can bring up a point that some of you may or may not consider.
> 
> ...



Dear god :O...
Thats just wrong,i cant believe some horny bastard would take advantage of someone because therw a furry ( or whatever reason in general)
im sorry for your friend and that brings up a major point, not sure i wanna make those PhiPaw Pins ne more, i have the simple word "furry" on my hand but i guess i can only trust the furs (and people) i really know in depth :<


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Now, posting this in correct place:
> 
> After reading something someone said in another thread I feel that I can bring up a point that some of you may or may not consider.
> 
> ...


that's why, WHEN I scout for furries, I would go to official places, like fur cons, and stuff, instead of meeting people over the internet, or looking for "furries" at the mall

btw, sry to hear about your friend  but keep in mind, the furry fandom is just one of them... I know people who have pretended to be gay, just to pick up some guy at a bar, then later, rape and kill him... does that story sound familar by any chance? it's stuff like that, that only makes you hate society more


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you mean... people don't beat you up if you ignore them?... I must be ignoring them wrong



I've never gotten beaten up, really =/ I've had people be mean to me, but I always would shrug the situation off in a friendly manner before the situation ever escalated.

I think what I mean by ignoring is, being friendly and ignoring their insults. Like, act as if you're just having a friendly conversation and don't get upset about what they say.

"Dude, are you a furfag?"
"Furfag? What's the definition of that? Is it someone who wears fox ears?"
"Well yeah"
"Well, if a furfag is someone who wears ears, then I suppose I'm a furfag"
"That means you screw dogs, too"
"How are wearing ears and screwing dogs related?"

blah blah blah, so on and so forth, in a light hearted manner so you don't seem like you're trying to pick a fight.

Do not do this:
"Dude, are you a furfag?"
"Leave me alone!"
"Do you screw dogs?"
"SHUT UP! Leave me alone!!"
"DOG RAPIST"

Etc. etc.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> Dear god :O...
> Thats just wrong,i cant believe some horny bastard would take advantage of someone because therw a furry ( or whatever reason in general)
> im sorry for your friend and that brings up a major point, not sure i wanna make those PhiPaw Pins ne more, i have the simple word "furry" on my hand but i guess i can only trust the furs (and people) i really know in depth :<



Well, hardly anything with humanity surprises me anymore. Humans can be complete monsters. Enough said there.

The thing is, the people who take on the symbol, to use to identify other furries, have to be aware of the possibility of being used/abused/harmed. If they are not aware of that risk, and not willing to judge their own kind, than they have no business wearing said item.

Seeing what I have seen of furries in the last eight years, I cannot honestly say that we have a good amount of members who are aware of why you cannot "not judge" other furries. So if you were to do the Phipaw thing, you would have to be willing to take it upon yourself to educate potentiality wearers of the risks associated with publicly trying to meet other furs via an item that could end up being commercialized and misused.

On that note if you are not willing to take that upon yourself, that job, than perhaps you should not make those phipaws.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Now, posting this in correct place:
> 
> After reading something someone said in another thread I feel that I can bring up a point that some of you may or may not consider.
> 
> ...



I feel really bad for your friend and that little girl =( You're right, people are people, they can't be trusted until you're absolutely positively SURE they're okay. =(

Humans can be so lowly...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's why, WHEN I scout for furries, I would go to official places, like fur cons, and stuff, instead of meeting people over the internet, or looking for "furries" at the mall
> 
> btw, sry to hear about your friend  but keep in mind, the furry fandom is just one of them... I know people who have pretended to be gay, just to pick up some guy at a bar, then later, rape and kill him... does that story sound familar by any chance? it's stuff like that, that only makes you hate society more



That is a good way to do that.

What you bring up about gays, brings up a good point. People, sometimes due to the way society treats them, will became a danger to themselves by being to trusting just for the sake of being accepted.

It might sound mean to say this, but many furries are furries because they want to find a place where they belong, much like perhaps some people of some things that society (or some societies) demonize (such as gays).

The want to be accepted can override the want to protect oneself. Until a person is willing to be alert while trying to be accepted, they have no business trying to meet others like them due to the risk of being harmed, used.

I am not trying to draw the line between gays and furries by the way, I am just using what example was brought up because it implicates a similar dangerous mentality.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I've never gotten beaten up, really =/ I've had people be mean to me, but I always would shrug the situation off in a friendly manner before the situation ever escalated.
> 
> I think what I mean by ignoring is, being friendly and ignoring their insults. Like, act as if you're just having a friendly conversation and don't get upset about what they say.
> 
> ...



for fuck sake, I looked at a guy wrong, and he threatened with his life, that he would end mine... but that's just arizona for you xD


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> for fuck sake, I looked at a guy wrong, and he threatened with his life, that he would end mine... but that's just arizona for you xD



o.o Wow... That sucks. I wish there was some limit on how crazy a person could be =/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I feel really bad for your friend and that little girl =( You're right, people are people, they can't be trusted until you're absolutely positively SURE they're okay. =(
> 
> Humans can be so lowly...



Yeah, I feel bad for her too. She felt bad because due to the black-mailing she didn't come to us (her friends) when she was afraid and that allowed her to be put in a situation where she couldn't fight back. In the end when the whole thing was over, her friends, myself included, made it known to her that we are not going to led him or anyone else use her like that. That's long, gone, done and over. The lesson still stands.

I want to believe the best in humanity. I would love to believe that humans are better than this. But not enough of them are, to live in a mindset that "no one will ever hurt me, so I will judge no one".


----------



## Magikian (Oct 13, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> This person made every hair on my neck stand on end every time I saw him, because he game me a really bad negative vibe even though I didn't know the guy.



Trust this feeling with your life, this happens to me on occasion. (albeit not nearly as bad)

Most recent situation was one of my friend's ex-girlfriends. I hated her for reasons unknown, same kinda thing happened, every time she was around, I just felt... weird...

Turns out she cheated on him with not one, not two, but THREE other guys. Needless to say he was feeling pretty shitty about that.


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

For identification, I wear a gold coin with a wolf imprinted on it, and my growl at things that annoy/piss me off, even in public.  I've seen a couple of license plates, and kudo's to those with the balls to have 'em.  Especially they guy who has the "fatfrry" license plate in PA.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 13, 2008)

> (The posts today)


There is a definate risk in using identification to attract strangers, as Trpdwarf said, it can potentially have VERY bad results. I have used the Phipaw before, and will likelly pick it up again, but I am not looking to meet someone new out of hopes of instantly accepting them as a trusted friend because they happen to be a furry too. To me, being furry is fairly personal anyway, I'd want someone trustworthy to share such things with.
The reason I've used it is to see if I can draw out anyone I already know who may silently be a furry, seems there's a few people like that around.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 13, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Trust this feeling with your life, this happens to me on occasion. (albeit not nearly as bad)
> 
> Most recent situation was one of my friend's ex-girlfriends. I hated her for reasons unknown, same kinda thing happened, every time she was around, I just felt... weird...
> 
> Turns out she cheated on him with not one, not two, but THREE other guys. Needless to say he was feeling pretty shitty about that.



I can usually sense if someone is bad news, too o.o 

My mom had a friend, and he was engaged to get married with a woman. Well, I absolutely HATED her. For the first.. I dunno.. 6 months we all lived together (Harsh times forced us to combine families) she was friendly and polite and kind... She would even spend time with me and read books to me. But eventually the facade faded, and she turned out to be a total bitch. Broke my mom's friend's heart, caused a whole lot of trouble (Including abusing her nephew and being super cruel to my brother and I) She even got her dad to beat up her now ex-fiance. At least my mom's friend is now her boyfriend, and they're happy.



BlackRat said:


> There is a definate risk in using identification to attract strangers, as Trpdwarf said, it can potentially have VERY bad results. I have used the Phipaw before, and will likelly pick it up again, but I am not looking to meet someone new out of hopes of instantly accepting them as a trusted friend because they happen to be a furry too. To me, being furry is fairly personal anyway, I'd want someone trustworthy to share such things with.
> The reason I've used it is to see if I can draw out anyone I already know who may silently be a furry, seems there's a few people like that around.



That's good that you're being smart about it! Just so long as you know the risks, and try to avoid them, you should be safe =3


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 13, 2008)

Just because not everybody can be trusted doesn't mean nobody can be. Go ahead and meet another furry, but just make sure you've seen them on webcam or something to make sure they are who they claim to be. If you get a bad vibe, don't meet them again. If they seem just fine, go ahead and meet each other again some day. If they seem really nice, you're awesome friends, they're reliable etc, bunk up with them for all I care. It's what I've been doing for years with people I've met online. Furs and non furs. It's worked out for me very nicely. Out of over literally a hundred people, there's only been like 2 I even mildly disliked. And hell.. I even plan on bunking up with a friend I met on a forum.

Not everybody is a rapist.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Just because not everybody can be trusted doesn't mean nobody can be. Go ahead and meet another furry, but just make sure you've seen them on webcam or something to make sure they are who they claim to be. If you get a bad vibe, don't meet them again. If they seem just fine, go ahead and meet each other again some day. If they seem really nice, you're awesome friends, they're reliable etc, bunk up with them for all I care. It's what I've been doing for years with people I've met online. Furs and non furs. It's worked out for me very nicely. Out of over literally a hundred people, there's only been like 2 I even mildly disliked. And hell.. I even plan on bunking up with a friend I met on a forum.
> 
> Not everybody is a rapist.



The whole point though is that not everybody is friendly. There is some level at which people must keep in mind that not all people who claim to be furrie, are actually furrie. Or at least, not all people who are furrie are friendly and harmless because they are still human, and open to having human faults.

For people who fake being furrie the ambitions may be violent or at least dark. So yeah, there is no problem with going out to meet other furs but when you start using an IRL identification thing you are going to end up sooner or later running into a problem of people abusing it due to the marred ideology that the fandom is centered around sex/trust, and not the actual art-form that cements us together as one.

So it's an area  you have to be careful but that is with anything when you go out to meet someone for the first time, there is that whole level of "Be careful and be smart"....some people are not that smart about it because the want to fit/be accepted overrides the want/need to be safe/smart. Which is all I am trying to point out.

That there will be bad eggs is no excuse to not go out and meet people who are furs, but that there are some good ones does not excuse not being safe and smart about it.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 13, 2008)

ok one the subject  of risk in  exposeing your self as a fur,,, and how you  might  get rape or some one may murder you.... my only thought is

 Sound like life... becuase weather  you a fur... or just a  female  or male or child or anything  esle...... you have the chance of being,,, raped or murder or  mugged or being  hit by a bus... there is risk in life


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 13, 2008)

I gotta agree with Tamara here. I'm not going to let fear make me go into hiding who I am. It's like saying to not be yourself because you might be noticed in a crowd. While you're at it, you should also avoid bars, night clubs, and other hang out spots just to be safe.

Yah, displaying the PhiPaw leaves you a bit more vulnerable. But you shouldn't be wearing it if you trust every person you meet. I can think of a few groups who flew flags on their houses, cars, and lawns which were controversial at the time; sure bad things happened to them, but you know that if they could do it again, they would.

Say you meet someone IRL by displaying a PhiPaw, but you don't really want to talk to them IRL. Just tell them that you're late for something, drop them your IM info, and talk to them over IM until your more comfortable with them. Whenever you meet someone IRL, there'll always be some risk.

I won't go and hide certain aspects of my life from people.  I'll be displaying the PhiPaw on my left hand using a temporary Henna tattoo (lasts about 1-3 weeks).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> ok one the subject  of risk in  exposeing your self as a fur,,, and how you  might  get rape or some one may murder you.... my only thought is
> 
> Sound like life... becuase weather  you a fur... or just a  female  or male or child or anything  esle...... you have the chance of being,,, raped or murder or  mugged or being  hit by a bus... there is risk in life



That is true. That is life. There is an astonishing number of people though growing in a generation with the internet by their side, who just don't think anymore.

If you pay attention to those cases though, it makes you rethink how trusting people can be online.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm getting a hyena phipaw tattoo eventually.

That coupled with my collar should be a dead giveaway to other furs...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 13, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> ok one the subject  of risk in  exposeing your self as a fur,,, and how you  might  get rape or some one may murder you.... my only thought is
> 
> Sound like life... becuase weather  you a fur... or just a  female  or male or child or anything  esle...... you have the chance of being,,, raped or murder or  mugged or being  hit by a bus... there is risk in life



If you wear a phipaw, there is a greater chance that a person with bad intentions will follow you around and try to get close to you because they think you'll accept them because you're both furries. Sure, if you're smart about it an know where your boundaries are, you can wear a phipaw and stay safe. But because this is such an open community, wearing a phipaw is like wearing a magnet that attracts all sorts of furries, creeps and weirdos included. If you don't have a phipaw, there's no reason for those creeps to be attracted to you, because you're not advertising the fact that you're part of an open community and might be very naive and trusting.

Ever heard that saying "It's better to be silent and be thought a fool, then to speak up and remove all doubt?" Well, I think it's better to be anonymous about being a furry except to people you already trust, then to advertise it to everyone and attract creepy furs.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 13, 2008)

The only thing that keeps me from using a phipaw is that I'm not a yiffer. I believe if another fur saw it they'd get the wrong idea about me.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 13, 2008)

to each his own of coarse... tho i had never thought of  paws or phipaw.. to be yif related


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2008)

i still think incorporating a small bit of fake fur into your ensemble for example a pice stickeng out from under a button (a pin, not a shirt button lol) of pined to your bag


----------



## zytik (Oct 14, 2008)

lol I would think if you want to meet furries wear a collar. I usually suspect people who do. especially if it isn't a black collar or if it has tags.


----------

